#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Я в Москве

## Топпер

Собственно говоря, я несколько дней в Первопрестольной.
Если кто хочет пересечься - пишите.

----------


## DinDin

Хочу пересечься... Но я не в Москве.  :Smilie:

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (28.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.02.2011)

----------


## Denli

И я хочу. Но я во Вьетнаме. Приезжайте сюда, преподобный...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

И я хочу.

Но я тоже не в Москве.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

А надолго, бханте? А то я ж вроде и близко, но есть обстоятельства  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Дня три-четыре буду точно.
Не знаю, правда, в интернете ли буду. Если - что, мне можно писать СМС на номер +7-911-733-95-60

----------

Артем Тараненко (01.02.2011)

----------

